

Rockmelt - a socially integrated browser - wmblaettler
http://www.rockmelt.com/

======
wmblaettler
A couple more links on this:
[http://www.pcworld.com/article/209998/rockmelt_the_facebook_...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/209998/rockmelt_the_facebook_of_web_browsers.html)
and <http://blog.rockmelt.com/post/1509448074/world-meet-rockmelt>

